# Lime question



## Maddmachinist (Apr 13, 2015)

Bout some dolomitic lime the other day and it was supposed to be the powder though it turned out to be about the size of bbs some smaller some larger. Should I try and pound it out to finer size or does anyone have an opinion of how much granule per hole. Came with no instruction. I was think maybe a handful for a 5 or 7 gallon hole.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Apr 19, 2015)

Maddmachinist said:


> Bout some dolomitic lime the other day and it was supposed to be the powder though it turned out to be about the size of bbs some smaller some larger. Should I try and pound it out to finer size or does anyone have an opinion of how much granule per hole. Came with no instruction. I was think maybe a handful for a 5 or 7 gallon hole.



You need about a cup for every 7 gallons or so. I do the handful method, but first measured just how much *my* handful was.

No need to pound that out. It is powder in a fast dissolving binder that melts with the first watering. It's done for ease of application. If you've ever tried to apply powdered lime on a breezy day it makes perfect sense.

Be generous. It's hard to over apply lime, but very easy to under apply.

DD


----------

